# Kensington Court



## pentlandpirate

Discussion thread for Kensington Court. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## purserjuk

I sailed on the "Errington Court" from Nov 1958 to Jan 1959 on a West African voyage. The Master was Captain Schofield who I believe was on his last voyage to sea before retirement. He told me the story of his rescue following the loss of the "Kensington Court" by the flying boats. Some time later, watching a re-run on TV of "All Our Yesterdays" the filmed interview with Capt. Schofield and some of the crew was shown. I later came into possession of copies of the newspaper reports of the loss and rescue, which I still have somewhere amidst all the other bits and pieces I have collected over the years.


----------



## benjidog

Purserjuk,

If you come across your cuttings I would appreciate it if you could scan them and get in touch with me by PM so I can add them to the article.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## purserjuk

Hi Benjidog,
Will start hunting! 
Regards


----------

